# EMD Maintenance Manual



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey guys, Due to health reasons I have had to close my little company. I do however have a rather interesting Maintenance Manual for a 645E8 Blower Type Engine, book was printed by EMD on December 1980. Still the same engine though.
I had this book for obvious reasons but its not much use to me now.
If anyone would like this, let me know.
You pay the postage and you can have it.

Don


----------

